# Lost iPhone, Advice Needed!!



## rebuhner (Apr 27, 2011)

Like an idiot, I left my precious iPhone in the back of one of the millions of white cabs in Cairo when I was getting out at City Stars. I was just wondering (hoping) that some of you expat vets (I've only been in Cairo for about three weeks now) might have some tips on how to retrieve it, or, conversely and less ideally, if you can set me straight and tell me I should just give up entirely. The battery is now dead, though I do know that no one has tried to remove the sim or anything like that. I don't have any kind of tracking program, so that's not an option, unfortunately. 

Anyways, thanks for your time and I hope someone can tell me something that will allow me to continue to cling to my small thread of hope!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but it has gone...the first thing they do is switch the phone off so you cannot phone it although that makes no difference, I have lost 3 phones and one person actually answered the number months later ( a friend didn't realise I had a new number). There is a lost property office downtown somewhere and you might just be lucky but I doubt it very much.

maiden


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

If you didn't have a password on your iphone, be sure to change your AppleID password. That way whomever stole the phone won't be able to access your personal info. I lost my iphone in Mexico a few months ago!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry about the situation you've been through, but there's nothing you can do to get your phone back if the person who "found" it haven't called you or answered your calls I'm afraid.........

Apparently Apple got an application that's preloaded to their products that collects personal data and locates the device even when it's turned off, which would definitely help finding your phone.........But I seriously doubt they'd admit that! 

Always have both your SIM and handset locked, not a big deal for idiots to unlock it, but I like the idea of making it harder for them to enjoy what's NOT theirs!


----------

